# skimmer working properly??



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey everyone!

I just hooked up my aquatic life 115 skimmer 2 days ago and I am just wondering if I have it adjusted properly? the foam is only coming up about 1/4 of the way up the column in the cup (see picture). People talk about a break in period for skimmers....how long does this usually take and will it not collect anything until then?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

It looks ok. Give it a week or two to proper skim. In about a week, bacteria will grow inside skimmer and then you will see skimate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

Perfect! Thanks!

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Keep an eye on it. When it starts making foam, you will have to adjust air input. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

Ok how do I know how much to turn it down?

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

In time you will learn it. You don't want to overflow it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

Ok cool thanks for your help!

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Maybe let in a pinch more air and see what happens. Mine started skimming immediately. Mind you it's wet skin but very green...


----------



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

I am peetty sure its open all the way...I cant really tell on the dial but that is the spot where there is the most foam...

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

jamie1985 said:


> I am peetty sure its open all the way...I cant really tell on the dial but that is the spot where there is the most foam...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


Well then just give it a few days...the base of the cup is out of the water right? Mine didn't work until I raised it a little...


----------



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

Yea its out of the water...do you have the same skimmer?

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

jamie1985 said:


> Yea its out of the water...do you have the same skimmer?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


Yes, it's on a 30G tall mini reef. I like it it's great for the price. It pulls out a wet skim but dark green so it does work. It won't compare to a $300 skimmer I'm sure but it does seem to work. I have to empty the cup daily.


----------



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

Oh awesome good to know!!

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

*Skimmer*

I have the same skimmer on my 40. 
I have my valve wide open and like Norman, I have to empty my cup everyday. 
Once every two or three days I clean the inside chamber of the cup, just to eliminate any resistance. Great skimmer for the price!


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

MPreston said:


> I have the same skimmer on my 40.
> I have my valve wide open and like Norman, I have to empty my cup everyday.
> Once every two or three days I clean the inside chamber of the cup, just to eliminate any resistance. Great skimmer for the price!


Do you find it strong enough for the 40G? I was considering it for my 37G and then ended up getting the Hydor that supposedly can handle up to a 65G. Haven't tried it out yet still wondering if I should return it and get the aquatic life for half the price...


----------



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

Thats awesome hopefully I have the same good experiences as you guys! I got it from the states for $54 too lol

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

*skimmer*

Norman- I unfortunately do not run a sump on the 40 so this nano HOB is perfect for the tank.
Actual water volume in the tank is around 32 gallons. (Less the sand and live rock).
Because the skimmer is not "rated" for the tank size I I took a nano powerhead and placed it on the opposite side of the tank. The powerhead pushes extra water towards the skimmer allowing for the skimmer to process the water quicker. I find it works out well, but my system allows for it (placment)

Jamie- the skimmer is a great little skimmer, give it a week or so and you will be pulling green junk like a champion. I do agree it has a bit of a break in period. I bought mine used from a member but for what he said it's approx two weeks


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

MPreston said:


> Norman- I unfortunately do not run a sump on the 40 so this nano HOB is perfect for the tank.
> Actual water volume in the tank is around 32 gallons. (Less the sand and live rock).
> Because the skimmer is not "rated" for the tank size I I took a nano powerhead and placed it on the opposite side of the tank. The powerhead pushes extra water towards the skimmer allowing for the skimmer to process the water quicker. I find it works out well, but my system allows for it (placment)
> 
> ...


----------



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

Wicked! Sounds like great news! I will give it a couple weeks! Thanks for the info!

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Norman said:


> [QUOTE
> Excellent advice thanks! I also have no sump and my tank is a 37G not calculating the rocks so I think I'll return my $138 skimmer and replace it with another aquatic life 115. They are great little workers for sure.
> !


two skimmers on a tank is a bad myth. IMO 
you think, if one is good, is two better??? Not always. In addition, it is often two cheap skimmers. So instead of buying a good skimmer, you buy two cheap skimmers for the same price. It just wastes more money.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

sig said:


> two skimmers on a tank is a bad myth. IMO
> you think, if one is good, is two better??? Not always. In addition, it is often two cheap skimmers. So instead of buying a good skimmer, you buy two cheap skimmers for the same price. It just wastes more money.


Never said I was going to use two skimmers...I was thinking about just buying another Aquatic Life 115 skimmer - for a different tank. This one is going on the maroon clown tank.  Yes, I have MTS.

But I think that I'll just keep the Hydor... It seems to have good reviews and it's internal so that makes me feel better.


----------

